# cadet speeedos



## Jack Alope (Feb 6, 2019)

Anybody have any info on how to service am old cadet speedo? 
I have one that doesn't seem to operate correctly,  at all. Cable is free and spoons nice. 
Any help is appreciated. 
Thanks


----------

